# Polymer Clay ... I have questions



## Chilprufe (Feb 3, 2013)

I have been experimenting with polymer clay to make a few blanks but have a few issues ... I'm in need of some advice.

1. which is the best clay to use for machining ?

2. what would you recommend to use for a high gloss finish ?

any other advice would be greatly appreciated ...


----------



## Gary Beasley (Feb 3, 2013)

You can finish it with CA for a gloss finish same as you do for wood.


----------



## bobjackson (Feb 3, 2013)

Sculpty clay. Bake 30 minutes at 250 degrees. Sand thru micromesh 12,000. I use 2 coats of medium ca, the use micromesh 6,000, 8,000, 12,000.  Use Triple EEE polish then hut acrylic polish. It will shine like glass.


----------



## Wooden_Pen_Turner_11 (Feb 3, 2013)

Do you get your PC from local craft stores or online? About how much does it cost per blank?


----------



## Chilprufe (Feb 4, 2013)

I get it from the local craft shop and i would say it costs me about 65p =  $1 for each blank i make but it takes a little while to make the canes when you get started


----------



## ghostrider (Feb 5, 2013)

I've used Premo, Schulpey III, Kato, Cernit, Fimo, and Fimo soft. 

I've been told that Schulpey III doesn't hold up well over time and can crumble. I've read that Cernit and Kato are the most durable (they also are the toughest to kneed (sp?)). I like Kato because of the durability, and Premo because of the colors. Kato has the highest bake time, which can translate to how hot it can get before it starts to  break down while turning. 

I've got one pen made from Schulpey III, one from Cernit, one from Premo, and several from Kato. Cernit and Schulpey Pens are about a year old. Cernit holds up well. I'll check on the Schulpey KKK


----------



## Chilprufe (Feb 6, 2013)

Thanks a lot, i've never seen kato PC it may not be readily available in UK, but cernit is,  I'll give it a try


----------

